# Lost Entire My Documents Folder, any ideas?



## cathal670 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi, earlier today I was moving my windows profile folder (C:/Users/Cathal) to my (E drive, however during the proccess I seemed to accidentally delete my "Documents" folder within my profile folder, it doesn't appear to be in the recycle bin, and I am beginning to worry about its fate.

I've tried a few file restore utilities i've downloaded from the net, however these seem to be of very low quality and i've had little success with them. 

I really need to restore the folder with the original folder structure intact as I have alot of work in there that would be very difficult to reorganise, is there any way I can recover it easily, such as using a good recovery program or by going to a certain windows directory where the file will be waiting?

Please help!

P.S. I have Windows Vista Ultimate Home Edition
If you need any more info just ask


----------



## gameover (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Cathal670,

A couple of simple things you may or may not have tried. Could you have 'drag & dropped' the documents folder in to another folder accidentally? Have you used the Windows Search to look for 'Documents'?

Is there a chance the folder could be hidden? Go to Folder Options in Control Panel, click the Views tab and select 'Show Hidden Files and Folders' and search for 'Documents' again...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi...

In addition to searching for the "Document" folder itself, you could perform a search or an "Advanced Search" for a specific document that you know was within the "Document" folder.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi cathal670!! :wave:

I'm bhahar. Let me guide you here :grin:

You can follow the *gameover* instructions and see whether you misplaced the Documents folder accidentally in other folders, or maybe it is hidden. Try to get rid all this possibilities. Are you sure you have deleted the folder? 

If you sure you have deleted the folder, *STOP* any other program installations and file copy on your computer now. You better use other computer as well to browse internet and read this documents. And now, try to download the *Recuva* (its under my signature down there) and run it on your computer, but be sure not to run it from the computer itself, instead use external devices to run this programs, such USB thumb drive. And make sure you recover the files to the external devices as well, don't save the recovered files on the computer again, or else it might overwrite your deleted files and chances to recover them will be more difficult. Hope it helps :smile:


----------



## cathal670 (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions, but your a bit too late, I just reinstalled Vista a while ago, so any chances of a file recovery are out of the question. But thanks anyway


----------

